# lunch



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Well, it's 10:26 am EST on a dreary monday morning and i've taken to thinking about the same thing i always think about from this point until 1 pm. What will i eat for lunch?

i'm so sick of sandwhiches or any derivation thereof. But what else is there that's quick, economical, and tasty? I hate to sound like a culinary ignoramus, because i have no problem conjuring up delectable tasties for dinner...but for lunch i find myself falling short.

Any suggestions?

s.


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

how about a jacket potato with tuna and mayo?

or a bowl of pasta mixed with green pesto, pine nuts, fresh basil and grated cheese


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

I do the exact same thing at 10:30ish.

We have a Caterer that comes in. The average meal is $4.50. I get food for $4.00 as I've befriended the owner. He sometimes says $4.50 but I wave my hand like a Jedi Knight "No it is $4.00". I wish it really worked. He laughs and says "You're a funny guy" and gives it to me for $4.00. It happens at least 3 times a week. It's getting old but it?s saving me $0.50.

Typical Offerings:

- Salad 
- Perogies 
- Pasta (various) 
- Cheeseburgers 
- Wraps (various) 
- Dinner of the day (ex. Roast Beef and Veggies)

It's good stuff...well it was. After eating the food for a year and a half my buddies and I are sick of it. It's seems like a lot to choose from but you can only have perogies so much. The salad is bland, everything tastes the same. Is that a Tomato or Lettuce? The pasta is a joke 80% of the time. The dinner of the day is smothered in thick (really thick) beef gravy. I love gravy but I definitely don't want it smothering my LUNCH. 
The wraps are fairly decent, though sometimes bland. Buddy told me to try a new wrap he was working on called ?Spicy Chicken Wrap?. He offered free so I took it. The results: Ring of Fire.

I?m probably going to McDonalds today. Even if its crap I?m lovin? it.

I just wasted at least 14 minutes of company time. Half spent typing the other half thinking how cool it would be to have Darth Vader as my father. Thanks Sebastian.


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

what are perogies?

Supersize Me made me crave Mcdonalds for three weeks.


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

g-funk said:


> what are perogies?
> 
> Supersize Me made me crave Mcdonalds for three weeks.


Yield: 1 servings

Ingredients
2 tb Butter	
1 Onion; sliced	
Sour cream

---------------DOUGH--------------------
3 c Flour;all purpose	
1 1/2 ts -salt	
1 Egg	
3/4 c -water, approx.	
4 ts Vegetable oil

--------------FILLING-------------------
1 tb Butter	
1/3 c Onion; finely chopped	
1 c Potatoes; cold mashed	
3/4 c Cheddar cheese; shredded	
1/2 ts -salt	
1/4 ts -pepper

Pics:
http://images.google.ca/images?q=Perogi ... a=N&tab=wi


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

Haha....same thing that happens to me in my classes.


> I just wasted at least 14 minutes of company time. Half spent typing the other half thinking how cool it would be to have Darth Vader as my father. Thanks Sebastian.


And they wonder why productivity in the Americas is below that of Europe's...answer, we think about food and being Jedi Knights. By the way, Revenge of the Sith looks amazing....I think it could finally be a worthy movie. I cant wait to see Palpatine's transformation....the british stage actor who plays him is a Shakesperean actor. They make the best villains. Another classically trained thespian played Freddy Kruegger, actually. One of my housemates is a Star Wars buff and a film student, and he brings home some of the coolest just released clips of the movie. Got his hands on a part of the Revenge of the Sith Bonus Disc DVD, which they've already prepared, and showed us a music video that will be on it. 


> Supersize Me made me crave Mcdonalds for three weeks.


I love this forum.

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

Don't bother with 'Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy' by the way.

Utter shite on a stick

I'm not a Star Wars fan but the trailer looked good. Love a bit of ol' Darth


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Perogies are drool worthy...with fried onions and garlic...where's the drool emoticon, rev?

I've broken down and gotten my traditional hot chicken sandwich from this great little italian restaurant i frequent. Very same-same but at least it's filling. It always boggles my mind when people order a salad or something like that for lunch. How can that possibly fill anyone up? Getting a salad for lunch for me would be like going out on a friday night, having one beer, and then nursing a soda for the rest of the evening. It's just plain stupid!

A propos Rev, i used to work at a company that had that catered gruel and charged $4 for it. It was so horrible. And i suspect they didn't wash their hands. Eventually i just stopped eating that crap altogether and started eating out at restaurants every day. More expensive, but at least my health is still intact. That catered food was like, "Hey, why don't i just give you $4 and you can punch me in the stomach...it would be a lot easier for both of us."

Re. Star Wars: I'm not going to get my hopes up on this one. I'm so sick of George Lucas destroying what was a staple of my child and young adulthood. That fat bastard isn't going to get another penny of my money until i hear, from reputable sources, that this film is worth seeing. As far as i'm concerned there were two Star Wars trilogies: The good one, with Hans Solo, Skywalker, Chewy, a cool Vader, Boba Fett, Greedo not shooting first, etc. And then there's the new crappy ones with a little whiny sissy boy as Vader, Jar Jar Binks, a computer generated Yoda, a pansy Obi Wan (instead of the cool Alec Guiness), and villains that die off faster than you can get to know them (i'm speaking of course of Darth Maul, who had so much potential but was squandered in the first episode).

Re: Hitchiker's Guide: This was Douglas Adam's dream, to see it on screen. I have no idea why. And i have no idea how anyone could replicate the humour in such an incredible book. As soon as i heard that they were actually making the film this time, i thought, Oh God...why even bother. You could never come close to matching the book. Why two dimensionalize something that flourishes so well in the imagination. Just silly. I'll never watch it.

Damn, i'm done my sandwhich and i'm still starving...


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

g-funk said:


> Don't bother with 'Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy' by the way.
> 
> Utter sh*t on a stick


I was excited when I sat down to watch Galaxy, then the dolphins started to sing............................

After the movie Sarah said "I told you we should have went to Sin City". I said "So?" then put my thumb towards to sky and caught a ride'.

Holy day-dream day.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Well, i'll just tell you though...that Hitchhiker's Guide 5-part series is simply the best adventure novel of all time, surpassing even Count of Monte Cristo...if any of you kids haven't given yourself the pleasure of reading it, you are sorely missing out.

This is the problem i have when a movie like this comes along...people will see it, dismiss it as mediocre, and then never bother to pick up the book because they assume it's just as blase. But the book, or "books" rather, are incredible...life alteringly incredible, dammit.


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

sebastian said:


> where's the drool emoticon, rev?


On Strike.




sebastian said:


> I've broken down and gotten my traditional hot chicken sandwich from this great little italian restaurant i frequent. Very same-same but at least it's filling. It always boggles my mind when people order a salad or something like that for lunch. How can that possibly fill anyone up? Getting a salad for lunch for me would be like going out on a friday night, having one beer, and then nursing a soda for the rest of the evening. It's just plain stupid!


Subway "TOASTED" 
(go to Quiznos, its better)



sebastian said:


> A propos Rev, i used to work at a company that had that catered gruel and charged $4 for it. It was so horrible. And i suspect they didn't wash their hands. Eventually i just stopped eating that crap altogether and started eating out at restaurants every day. More expensive, but at least my health is still intact. That catered food was like, "Hey, why don't i just give you $4 and you can punch me in the stomach...it would be a lot easier for both of us."


Similiar situation. I hope he washes his hands....


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

sebastian-
funny your observation on salads...
i notice a LOT of people who eat just a salad for lunch (unless it's like LOADED with stuff like these mega salad things i used to get) ends up eating hella lot more for dinner and gaining weight.

besides, they're boring! spice up your lunch with something interesting!


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

N.C. Man Finds Finger in Frozen Custard

WILMINGTON, N.C. - A man who ordered a pint of frozen chocolate custard in a dessert shop got a nasty surprise inside ? a piece of severed finger lost by an employee in an accident.

Unlike a recent incident at a Wendy's restaurant in California, no questions of truth have been raised about the finger served up to go at Kohl's Frozen Custard and found later at home by Clarence Stowers.

Officials from the state departments of agriculture and labor went to the shop Monday, and the owner confirmed one of his employees lost part of a finger in an accident with a food-processing machine. It was not immediately clear how the severed finger got into the custard.

Wilmington television station WWAY reported that Stowers found the finger in frozen custard he purchased Sunday night.

Stowers, who did not immediately return calls Monday from The Associated Press, told the station: "I thought it was candy because they put candy in your ice cream ... to make it a treat. So I said, 'OK, well, I'll just put it in my mouth and get the ice cream off of it and see what it is.'"

Stowers said he spit the object out, but still couldn't identify it. So he went to his kitchen, rinsed it off with water ? and "just started screaming."

Stowers said he planned to contact a lawyer.

Shop owner Craig Thomas did not immediately return a message left by the AP Monday.

Joe Reardon of the Agriculture Department's food and drug division said state officials closed the shop while the food processing equipment involved in the accident was cleaned and sanitized.

In March, a Las Vegas woman claimed she bit down on a 1 1/2 inch-long finger fragment while dining with her family at a Wendy's restaurant in San Jose, Calif.

Investigators have since called her claim a hoax and charged her last month with attempted grand theft related to millions in dollars of financial losses Wendy's has suffered since news of her claim broke.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

person3 said:


> besides, they're boring! spice up your lunch with something interesting!





enngirl said:


> N.C. Man Finds Finger in Frozen Custard


 :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2005)

sebastian said:


> person3 said:
> 
> 
> > besides, they're boring! spice up your lunch with something interesting!
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

I know, I figured I'd add-on to person 3's post. :wink:


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

when i say spice things up, i never said have someone do it FOR you.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Is Hitchikers a let down then ? Shame. I adored the books...but I guess it's something that doesn't translate well to the screen.

I can't wait for the next Star Wars film. Actually, I can wait, but I don't want to.


----------

